# AF or implantation bleed??....feeling gutted, xx



## danniwales (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey ladies....

Sorry if this is TMI....I have had, what seems like, a wipe of brown blood.  I always get this the day before Af then I get fresh blood.  However, this seems different as I have no pain whatsoever and usually I am doubled over in agony.....But the colouring is just the same.

I have called the clinic to see if i can test but they said to wait until my OTD this Saturday.

My head's all over the place if I'm honest.....I just want to know now.....I'm in 2 minds whether to do a test (i managed to control my willpower and not do a test after buying them yesterday)??

What would any of you do?? xxxxxxx


----------



## Ipps73 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi danniwales

I have exactly the same thing today my ET was the 20th and need to test on the 5th.  I normally get the same discharge a few days before AF too.

Danny dont do the test I have done one earlier and it was NEG!!!!  Its gutting and puts you in the wrong frame of mind just stay with the positive thoughts and wait   

WAIT WAIT WAIT HONEY 

XX


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Try not to worry Hun , I had a bit of brown in my discharge the day I tested which was 9dp 5dt. Was so worried I upped my progesterone to three a day as advised from my clinic and didn't have anymore spotting.  I had a scan yesterday 6+1 and saw a lovely little heartbeat  try not to worry . Lots of women having spotting xx


----------



## michelle723 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi at this stage I really wouldn't worry it could be a good sign... I have pinky bloody followed by brown blood on tissue 9dp5dt and I got a BFP. It was implantation bleed. I would stress don't test until the right day its only gonna mess your head up more. Just think it could be a great sign and stay positive until its time to POAS. Baby dust. xx


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Danni - when you are having treatment things are not the same as normal, the majority of ivf ladies have bleeding. Just wait till
test day, If it was me I would also up the progesterone.


----------



## danniwales (Jul 22, 2011)

Ipps73 said:


> Hi danniwales
> 
> I have exactly the same thing today my ET was the 20th and need to test on the 5th. I normally get the same discharge a few days before AF too.
> 
> ...


Hiya honey....thanks for replying. I really appreciated it. After reading this i refrained from testing BUT i also read some info on here about implantation bleeds and thought of you. Did you know if you have an implantation bleed then test it will prob be negative coz the hormone that needs to be present to test positive wouldn't have been in your system long enough? (does that even make sense?, lol!) so....don't give up hope and retest on your otd. That's what I'm trying to do anyway!! Keep in touch honey, xxxx


----------



## danniwales (Jul 22, 2011)

hopehopehope said:


> Danni - when you are having treatment things are not the same as normal, the majority of ivf ladies have bleeding. Just wait till
> test day, If it was me I would also up the progesterone.


 xxx

Hey honey. Should I check with my clinic, do you think before i up the progesterone? xxxx



michelle723 said:


> Hi at this stage I really wouldn't worry it could be a good sign... I have pinky bloody followed by brown blood on tissue 9dp5dt and I got a BFP. It was implantation bleed. I would stress don't test until the right day its only gonna mess your head up more. Just think it could be a great sign and stay positive until its time to POAS. Baby dust. xx


Thanks so much Michelle & a HUGE congrats to you, xxxxx



Helen85 said:


> Try not to worry Hun , I had a bit of brown in my discharge the day I tested which was 9dp 5dt. Was so worried I upped my progesterone to three a day as advised from my clinic and didn't have anymore spotting. I had a scan yesterday 6+1 and saw a lovely little heartbeat  try not to worry . Lots of women having spotting xx


Helen....that's such a lovely thing to read...thanks a mill, xxxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

No problem danni sweetheart , hope you get your bfp. I've got everything crossed for u  xxxx


----------



## Ipps73 (Aug 30, 2011)

Afternoon Ladies how is everybody going??

Danni how is your bleed today??

I am trying my best to refrain from testing again did one yesterday and it was NEG but it was 6 days before my date I am supposed to test.  What does everybody think to testing a couple of days early??  My ET was the 20th August and they given me a test date of the 5th Sept but either somebody cant count or I am going mad!!!  14 days after ET is the 3rd on a 2dt.... 

So whats the consensor of opinion wait till the 5th or try the 3rd??

xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanna wish use good luck!!

Jenna xx


----------

